# Help with Double appoggiaturas



## Halsted (Oct 31, 2009)

I am answering my grade 6 Pianoforte exam and I have a piece called Vals noble (no2-1887) by a modern composer called Henri Granados from his collection called "Valses Poeticos"

There are double appoggiaturas in the piece shown as two semiquavers at the beginning of bar 6. Some people say that the Double appoggiatura is be played with the last note of the previous bar ( bar 5) while some say that modern era double appoggiaturas are to be played like 2 acacciaturas on the beat (i.e in bar 6 itself)

Does any body have any ideas about the right way to play the appoggiaturas in the piece considering that Granados in early modern era?

Any help will be greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

My best guess is you that should play it like two Acacciaturas. Granados is fairly modern.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

An appoggiature is a dissonance on a strong rhythmic beat which resolve on a weaker beat.
EDIT: So to clarify, you play the first appoggiatura ON beat one of bar 6.

Be careful, when you say 'double appoggiatura' it usually means 2 simulteneous ones in different voices - usually a 6/4 chord at a cadance.


----------



## Halsted (Oct 31, 2009)

*Here are the pictures*

I've scanned the relevant bars to show you what I mean. When I spoke about double apoggiaturas I meant the ornaments NOT the 6/4 Cadence. Also I have another question: most of the double appoggiaturas are shown slurred to the following note( see pic 1 ), except in two bars ( see pic 2 ) where they are NOT slurred to the next note. My teacher says its a printing mistake, I feel she is just yakking!

View attachment 754

*PIC 1*

View attachment 755

*PIC 2*

To me it must have been put there since it is to be played differently from the slurred apoggiaturas. So any ideas how to play a "Unslurred" appoggiatura. At present I am playing them ALL ( slurred as well as unslurred ) like two crush notes.

Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm confused by your language. What I think you are discussing are grace notes, not appogiaturas.

I would think before the beat, but only for gut musical reasons, not because I know this is _the way_ to do it. I say go with what feels the most musical and fluid, and forget what anyone has to say about modern or not composers (and it seems a bit of a stretch to say Granados is modern, not that it matters).

But, if you are looking for some kind of authentic explanation, it might be best to look at how grace note figures such as these are typically played in traditional Spanish music of this tempo and style. This will bring you closer to the heart of the music of Granados, and how it should be played.

Btw, I agree with your teacher - there are lots of mistakes in standard rep like this.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

These are definitely grace notes, not appoggiaturas, so they come before the beat (in our and Granado's time). You don't get two appoggiaturas in a row like that (or at least I've never seen one).


----------

